# Giving Us All A Bad Name



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Not all foreign expat/visitors are "good guys." That's the problem here is that at times the bad element filters in and ends up giving us all a bad name.
Here's a good example.
{Philippine Daily Inquirer}


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

The other day I happened to be at a Western Union office to send money to a friend of mine. As I was completing my paperwork, in walks this guy wearing a pair of shorts, and shirt made from the US flag. In addition to that he had a sign on his back reading, "I piss on your flag." He looked like he might have been AWOL from the military, and he was showing the classic symptoms of being under the influence of amphetamines (jerking head, strangled speech, and glassy eyes). He had some sort of an issue with the lady working behind the counter and he kept saying, "Look, I had to go to a loan shark to get this money, and now I need to send it to someone." I didn't say anything to him, but I noticed that he kept looking over in my direction. I don't know if he was considering asking me for help, or if he was thinking about attempting to rob me. This guy looked like he was in the middle of his own little "S" storm, most likely caused by an extended drug bing, and I just didn't want to have anything to do with him, or to talk with him. Probably 90% of the expatriate I've met over here have been decent people, but every once in a while you pump in bad people, just like back home. 

A few years ago I went to a party in Cebu, where I was introduced to an expatriate married to one of my wife's friends. After a few drinks he let it slip out that he was wanted back in the states, but he wouldn't tell me why. It pays to be careful some times.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I would venture to say that quite a large percentage of expats here are not good guys in their own country, and that is why they are in the Philippines. That does not mean they are all doing bad things here and in fact most of the bad guys are probably flying under the radar.

In this case, I suspect these guys came here with the intent to do this, thinking they could get away with it here. I hope they throw the book at them. I'm not sure what to look for, but it wouldn't hurt to inspect the ATM you use to look for stuff like this.

At the top of the article, it says he was Italian but later it says Romanian.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*The County Jail*



DonAndAbby said:


> I would venture to say that quite a large percentage of expats here are not good guys in their own country, and that is why they are in the Philippines. That does not mean they are all doing bad things here and in fact most of the bad guys are probably flying under the radar.
> 
> In this case, I suspect these guys came here with the intent to do this, thinking they could get away with it here. I hope they throw the book at them. I'm not sure what to look for, but it wouldn't hurt to inspect the ATM you use to look for stuff like this.
> 
> At the top of the article, it says he was Italian but later it says Romanian.





Maxx62 said:


> The other day I happened to be at a Western Union office to send money to a friend of mine. As I was completing my paperwork, in walks this guy wearing a pair of shorts, and shirt made from the US flag. In addition to that he had a sign on his back reading, "I piss on your flag." He looked like he might have been AWOL from the military, and he was showing the classic symptoms of being under the influence of amphetamines (jerking head, strangled speech, and glassy eyes). He had some sort of an issue with the lady working behind the counter and he kept saying, "Look, I had to go to a loan shark to get this money, and now I need to send it to someone." I didn't say anything to him, but I noticed that he kept looking over in my direction. I don't know if he was considering asking me for help, or if he was thinking about attempting to rob me. This guy looked like he was in the middle of his own little "S" storm, most likely caused by an extended drug bing, and I just didn't want to have anything to do with him, or to talk with him. Probably 90% of the expatriate I've met over here have been decent people, but every once in a while you pump in bad people, just like back home.
> 
> A few years ago I went to a party in Cebu, where I was introduced to an expatriate married to one of my wife's friends. After a few drinks he let it slip out that he was wanted back in the states, but he wouldn't tell me why. It pays to be careful some times.


Yep I suspect there is a percentage that come here to avoid arrest in their home countries and still others to break the law in the hotels of Angeles City and other locations around the country.

If and it's a big IF>>>but if the government here ever gets it's act together, laws would be better enforced. Along that same line; where so very many people are actually moving to the Philippines, the govt may eventually require a entrance visa to get in. Would make it more difficult and complicated for moving and vacations here but it would stem the tide that floods the country now. 

Just got thinking too. There must be a lot of expats here that are wanted at home an no one knows exactly where they are. To have your passport renewed at the embassy in Manila, people (US citizens at least) have a background check for wants and warrants run on each person getting a new passport. That being so, there must be a lot of people here that are considered as stateless without a passport or legal status..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I would venture to say that quite a large percentage of expats here are not good guys in their own country, and that is why they are in the Philippines. That does not mean they are all doing bad things here and in fact most of the bad guys are probably flying under the radar.
> 
> In this case, I suspect these guys came here with the intent to do this, thinking they could get away with it here. I hope they throw the book at them. I'm not sure what to look for, but it wouldn't hurt to inspect the ATM you use to look for stuff like this.
> 
> At the top of the article, it says he was Italian but later it says Romanian.


This scam is the favourite modus operandi for Romanian gangs in the UK. I must admit I did a double take when reading Italian. I didn't read any further but gave a knowing smile when you said Romanian.


----------

